

Couchsurfing horror story - tommaxwell
http://pastebin.com/0AMvnV3r

======
Houshalter
I was expecting this to end with him getting robbed or worse. I'm somewhat
relieved it was just a weird old guy.

------
wulfgarpro
lol

